

Show HN: What the Hack - Michie
http://whatthehack.io

======
Michie
Hi Everyone,

We have made a site and we call it "What The Hack". It's intended to be a
hackathon entertainment portal, wherein you can find details about hackathons
and anything related to hackathons. I love hackathons and we want to inspire a
lot of people to joins hackathons, that is why we did this.

Currently right now: We have listed all the hackathons we can find all over
the world for the month of May. We have categorized it based on the continents
except Antartica since we can't find a single hackathon that has happened in
Antartica yet... Lol. But we did add remote hackathons as a category. If we
missed out anything, please tell me and i'll put it in.

We have made two videos already, but we need suggestion from you guys about
what videos about hackathons we should make.... there is a poll on on this
link where you can vote for the future episodes...
[http://whatthehack.io/whatthehack-
channel/](http://whatthehack.io/whatthehack-channel/)

If you can give us feedbacks, suggestions, or just a smile... that would be
awesome! Thanks! :)

This weekend (May 8 -10, 2015): SF - "Stupid Shit No One Needs and Terrible
Ideas Hackathon", Toronto - "WearHacks Toronto", Austin,TX - "Angelhack
Austin", Berlin - "ecomhack 2015", Singapore - "Angelhack Singapore", India -
"Save the Hacker"

